# .243 vs. .257 Roberts vs. .250 Savage



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

Well, I was about to pull the trigger on a .243 for my 8 year old boy but then talked to a family friend who suggested a .257 Roberts or a .250 Savage over the .243. Just curious as to other 2cooler's opinions on what would be the best choice between the 3 calibers.

Thanks in advance and Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

All 3 are great calibers, but, I'd stick with the 243

There's not a significant difference in them, from your 8 year olds perspective, and 243 loads are much more readily available.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

I inherited a .257 Robert's and love it, supposedly has one of the flatest trajectories of any caliber. I like it because it works for me and is a little different, not everybody has one. 

Cartridges can be hard to find, and there isn't really very much variety availible commercially. If I was looking for an 8 year old I would probably go with the .243 for this reason, and because they really isn't all that much difference between the two.


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

I think the .257 Roberts is a real winner, but the ammo availability issue is a serious question. The .243 will be much cheaper and much easier to feed. If you don't mind handloading, I'd pick the .257 Roberts. If you aren't a handloader, the .243 is a no-brainer. The .250 Savage is a great old round, but is best picked for reasons of nostalgia, or because you found a nice older rifle for which it is chambered. I certainly wouldn't seek one out.


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

The .25 WSSM is also in the upper end of the same category. I think that's even more versatile than the three rounds previously mentioned, but I think it falls into the same ammo availability category as the .257 Roberts; only buy one if you are a reloader, since you'll want to download it a bit in the beginning.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I got both of my boys ,(9 & 11) a 243.
I have a 257 roberts and have trouble finding ammo for it.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

On the 243 watch what you feed it ... I have Alex shooting one that only likes 80 grain... will not pattern on any larger round...

John


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

Try a 6mm (244) nice deer rifle when shooting 100 gr., I always found the 243 a tad light with 80 gr. as it lacks stopping/knockdown energy/power. If you can find a good used Savage 250 lever they are a fine gun and built to last forever. I own a 257 that is built on a Mauser 98 action and it only likes certain loads but is the perfect combo of power, speed, and fairly flat trajectory all in a light gun...it was my grandfathers and I can honestly say that it has dropped over 200 deer in its lifetime. If it were me looking for my boy I would go Remington 6mm (1-9" twist shoots 100 gr. best) or 250 Savage (lever action). Really a 6mm/244 is just a 257 necked down. I had one with a vermit barrel and a match trigger that grouped like nothing I have ever owned. My family are from Leakey and LLano so you might say we have taken a deer or two, my great grandfather carried a 250 on his saddle when he was foreman of the Prade Ranch near Leakey. The 243 and 6mm/244 are essentially the same but the 6 is a little quicker thereby delivering more energy with a 100 gr at over 3000 fps....most of the deer I ever saw wounded came from poor 80 gr ammo...an 80 gr at 3000 fps will easily seperate upon hitting bone ect., the 100 will puch through a little better and retain force.


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

My son Tyler (12) has taken a few deer with his Tika 243. We had (before this year) been using the nosler partition. It killed every deer but it seemed like we had to really keep an eye on them because they would all run off at least 100 yards and maybe more before they fell down. All were great shots IMO. This year we have been using the Hornady Light Mag 100 grain and they have been awesome. They do make a little mess exiting but worth it to me. I have bought the Light Mag ammo for all of the guns after shooting the 243. All are tack drivers.


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

Here is another fine youth rifle....Remington 260 model 7 will shoot 125 gr. no sweat.


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

My Mother has been shooting a 257 roberts for 40 years and has head shot more deer than I can count. It is a very flat shooting rifle and puts a hurt on deer and there is no recoil to mention.


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

This year we have been using the Hornady Light Mag 100 grain and they have been awesome. They do make a little mess exiting but worth it to me. I have bought the Light Mag ammo for all of the guns after shooting the 243. All are tack drivers.


I second this...


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2004)

*rifle*

That's a hard question, I can't tell you which one to buy but I can tell you the experience I've had with them. I have a .257 Roberts in an ultralight model, and I love it. Where I live ammo is scarce but I buy 5-6 boxes at a time for it and use the Hornady Light Mag. I've killed 4 deer with it and it's unbelieveable how well it shoots and like someone said a little messy on the exit, but I've never had to track one I've shot with it.

My son shoots a .243 in a youth model, he'll probably use my .257 next year when he's a little longer in the arms. He's only killed 2 deer with his .243, one ran about 100yds one dropped in it's tracks. So I can't complain too much about that gun.

As far as what to get, either would be good, also might even consider a 7mm08 or a 25-06.

Good luck shopping.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

I like the 257 Roberts but my 8 year old does not. He likes to shoot a 25-06. I have a Ruger #1 in .243, A Ruger Model 77 in .257 Roberts. And a Howa in 25-06. He has shot all of them alot and still prefers the 25-06. He says it kicks less. I don't really notice any difference in the recoil. They are all heavy barrels.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

7mm-08 is another great youth round, but also has ammo availability problems.
In which I mean, you cant go to any wal-mart or academy and buy the ammo.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

No question to it the .243 is a better round ,about the flatest round out there,I mean the hold over at 300yds is only 2" if that.


----------



## stu (Dec 17, 2005)

I asked myself a similar question 6 months ago and actually bought my boy a 25-06. I can't be more pleased with the rifle and round. My boy loves it too and has taken down two doe with it this year. If the choice is between the .243 or.257 I would get the boy the .243 and get yourself the .257. The .257 is one heck of a round!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

.243 was the gun I used for near 20 years well into my 30's. Nothing walked on that gun. Hogs to 300 yards in the head and deer in the same range shoulder or neck shot dropping in their tracks with off the shelf ammo. It was not picky on which brand of ammo either as I shot them all. I'd shoot it in a heartbeat again if I had to choose between the three guns you mentioned. .243 all the way. You won't be disappointed in the caliber.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Out of the three calibers listed the 243 is the hands down best one to go with. Ammo is easy to find and recoil in not bad. The remington model 7 is a great first rifle.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

wellconnected said:


> Out of the three calibers listed the 243 is the hands down best one to go with. Ammo is easy to find and recoil in not bad. The remington model 7 is a great first rifle.


Remington came out this yr with another youth model.
The 700 SPS in 243. I has a 20 inch barrell and shorter stock in synthetic.
I bought a couple and I think they are cheaper than the Model 7.
Academy for $423 last week.......................got my neice one for Christmas.
Hope she likes it......................Just like her momma (my twin), dont give her a doll.


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

I was faced with the same question for my 11 yr old , she shoots her moms 308 but wanted to get her a gun of her own . I am thinking of having a 257 roberts build for her , the 243 was my other option but sence I handload I went with the 257, I wish remington would chamber this cal again !!!!


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

22-250 or .223 is also a good deer gun for youth if the youngster can hit around the bullseye.


----------



## tx064deer (Aug 7, 2005)

243 will prob do you best, but I got my son a 270 6yrs ago and light 100gr rounds but u will have to go to a gun shop to find them but as he grew the gun has been fine and now use 130gr rem corlock you can get anywhere.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Here are the ballistics the 25-06 is flatter, but not by much.

25-06 in 100 gr.


50 yds 100yds 200yds 300yds 400yds 500yd

+0.3 ,,+1.3 ,,,,,0.0 ,,,,,,6.0 ,,,,,17.5 ,,,35.8


243 in 100gr.


50yds 100yds 200yds 300yds 400yds 500yds
+ .6 ,,+1.6 ,,,,,0.0,,,,,, 7.2 ,,,,,21.3 ,,,,43.4

250 savage in in 100 gr.
100yds 200yds 300yds 400yds 500yds
+2.0,,,,,,0.0,,,, 9.2 ,,,,,,,27.7,, 58.6


----------



## mitchell6873 (Nov 29, 2005)

*243 for us*

All 3 of my children hunt with a 243 & 85 gr barnes triple shock...low recoil with deadly impact. I know some of you will say 85gr is too small, but I dropped a 300lb boar in his tracks with an 85 gr triple shock out of a 6mm. Anyhow, my 8 & 10 y/o use a NA handi rifle with a bull barrel and my 12 y/o uses a Thompson center. I hand load but you can buy federal loaded with 85 gr triple shock. Good luck, Dave


----------



## Marsh Monkey (Jul 16, 2004)

mitchell6873 said:


> All 3 of my children hunt with a 243 & 85 gr barnes triple shock...low recoil with deadly impact. I know some of you will say 85gr is too small, but I dropped a 300lb boar in his tracks with an 85 gr triple shock out of a 6mm. Anyhow, my 8 & 10 y/o use a NA handi rifle with a bull barrel and my 12 y/o uses a Thompson center. I hand load but you can buy federal loaded with 85 gr triple shock. Good luck, Dave


+1 on the 85 grain Barnes TSX. It makes the .243 a giant killer. This aint your standard 85 grain boolit, it is designed for big game. The deer and pigs hate it.


----------



## Buckett (Jun 8, 2004)

243 for sure... My Remington 700 had 19 deer, 17 hogs and several coyotes under it's belt when I finally lost count but it's much higher than that now.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

All of the mentioned cartridges would be good choices. Ive shot more deer and hogs with the 243 than the others, but am contemplating building a rifle in either 257 ackley or 250 savage. I think the 250 is one of the best as far as killing power versus recoil and noise. I have known of people that use the 250 for elk and moose. It comes down to which rifle you choose.

I started my sons with a 223 and it is too marginal for anything but supervised hunting. My 13 yr old now shoots a 270 with complete confidence. The question is do you want a youth rifle or one they will use for the rest of their lives? If the latter is the case I would consider the 260 rem 7mm-08 and the similar 6.5 x 55 mm and 7x57. If you handload anything under 308 could be suitable. I say this because of seeing deer lost with the 243 especially with marginal shots or wrong bullets choices. But I still use my 243's the most for hill country deer, hogs and culling, but with the barnes TXS or 95 grain noslers. On more critical hunts I use something more potent.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

I am in the pawn business and have collected quite a few guns over the years.. 270,25-06,300winmag, and several others.. but after I had the cracked stock fixed on my savage 99 lever .243, I have been hunting with it almost exclusively. Thats the past 4 yrs.. Its comfortable, easy to shoot, ammo is easy to find, and it does the trick.. I dropped a 300lb plus sow a week or so ago with it, dead in her tracks. I think for anything you will find in Tx,(with the exception of some big exotics) a .243 will do the trick..


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

I have guided over 150 animals in the last 2 years. I have seen every type of caliber known to man. Shot placement is the key to all success, but I have noticed that not all are crack shots. The error seemed to go down with knock down power. My own personal suggestion is to use the largest caliber that one can handle. Smaller bullets are not all that bad, but in the case of larger animals or animals feeding off of protein, I would go with the larger calibers. Also, I have come to a conclusion that bullets and their construction are a detail not to be overlooked. I shoot balistic tips and shoot vitals. The bullet seems to explode inside like a hand gernade and damage alot of organs. Those who shoot shoulders should probably go with a bullet that stays together. I personally shoot a 308 and also own other popular calibers. The 308 is a medium on the recoil and has done the job on all my animals taken. A youngster might find this a little too much. To give a direct answer, I suggest going with the 25 caliber in the highest grain the youth can handle. The bullet will depend on how accurate the youth is. Good luck and hope my information helped.


----------



## locknloadnow (Sep 20, 2011)

famousunknown said:


> Well, I was about to pull the trigger on a .243 for my 8 year old boy but then talked to a family friend who suggested a .257 Roberts or a .250 Savage over the .243. Just curious as to other 2cooler's opinions on what would be the best choice between the 3 calibers.
> 
> Thanks in advance and Merry Christmas to all.


old thread but worth reviving- if you can find one, buy the 250 Savage. Load it up with strong handloads and 100 grain bullets, and you're good to go. I bought a Ruger M77 in 250 Savage for my son and he loves it.

I've had a few 243's and sell every one I get my hands on, I just don't like the round that much for deer sized game and up. Many times deer hit with it keep on going, and if you're hunting close to other hunters, they shoot it too, then it's a matter of who gets the deer. The 243 was really invented as a varmint round, and adapted for use on deer. If you want to drop them quick the 243 isn't the ticket, unless every deer you shoot at is standing still broadside in an open field less than 150 yards away. My cousin shot a whitetail buck in the neck with a 243, knocked it down, it got up and ran towards him- as it ran by he shot it again in the neck, and it kept going, and his son had to knock it down with a 30-06 about 150 yards away. Had it been shot with the 06 the first time, it never would have ran anywhere.

there's also the issue of nostalgia and class, the 250 has it all over the 243, and even over the 257 Roberts. I have a 257 Roberts and a 25-06, but I'd still prefer the 250 Savage. It's a very easy round to reload, and doesn't have to burn a lot of powder for high velocity. Read up on it and it's been taking game a lot bigger than one would think feasible with such a modest round. It was a very well designed cartridge.

the only issue is, in heavy brush- none of the 25's are the best brush calibers. The 24's are even worse than the 25's. Hit a twig and the bullet gets deflected easily. The heaviest bullets with round nose tips would be the best choice for brush, but in the end none of them would work as good, as a box of factory 30-30 shells from Walmart, for close shots in heavy brush.

so it becomes a matter of, pick the caliber for the terrain, and the game, and the shooter


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

WOW, what an old thread.......
My boys are shootin a 280 and 30-06 now.......of course they's lots bigger now to.


----------



## Yella Fevre (Jun 12, 2007)

I just got 7mm-08 for my boys and daddy likes to shoot it also


----------



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

I have no trouble finding 7mm-08 ammo
Academy always several brands and bass pro has a large selection

I dont no why people say its hard to find....?


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I shoot Pops' ole Savage Mod 99 250/3000 bought it the early 50's. Ballistics aside, it just gives me a warm fuzzy feeling to look at it, hold it and shoot it!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

I my dad also had a model 99 (takedown) 250/3000 that is a sweet gun - my brother got it after he pass away - sure would like to find another....

only ones I've ever seen were $2500 and up in that caliber...seeing it brings back a lot of memories


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Ammo availibilty. Ammo availibilty. Ammo availibilty.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

aggieanglr said:


> Ammo availibilty. Ammo availibilty. Ammo availibilty.


X2 !!! And....a Sierra 85grn BTHP in the NECK and the deer is DRT !

One thing no one mentioned is that a 243 in the AR15 platform can also be had


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Ammo is available for the .250....*

I ordered 2 boxes from a gunsmith in Columbus.....had 'em in about 2 weeks.....Remington....100 gr. Of course they were about $25 a box instead of the $4.70 price that is on one of Pops' old boxes...Norma!! LOL...or $11.95 on another box...Remington!!

Pop used to know a reloader that would reload them. In actuality, the gun prolly hasn't had 100 rounds fired through it in the past 60 years...although it has about thirty deer "notches" on the stock and some other animals!! (Just kidding about the notches!) LOL And was cleaned after every firing. Still looks close to new.

Later
R3F


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*250 ammo*

Here ya go!


----------

